# 2010 Summer Species Comp -BREAM ENTRIES



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the official thread for entering your big bream into the 2010 Summer Species Comp. To qualify, bream must be caught within the comp period (1/12/2009 - 31/3/2010) and must be bigger than 36cm. Everyone who enters a fish is in with a chance to win a prize.

Please enter the following information.

Angler Name
Size of Fish
Location Caught
Tackle
Bait/Lure etc
Conditions
Other

Note - Each angler should only enter their biggest capture. Please enter a picture of the fish in this thread. Bream entered must be photographed and shown alongside a measuring device to clarify exact length (unless they're bloody huge and theres no doubt as to whether theyre legal). Judges decison is final. Competition finishes 31/3/2010..

NOTE - ENTRIES INTO THIS COMPETITION ARE RESTRICTED TO FULL AKFF MEMBERS WITH A MINIMUM OF 50 POSTS + 3 MONTHS MEMBERSHIP


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

Angler Name dan holder
Size of Fish 36 to the tail (i hope that is in accordance with comp rules please delete if not thanks mods)
Location patonga creek
Tackle 6kg braid 6 kg leader
Bait/Lure etc river to sea bubble pop
Conditions fine
Other not sure if it qualifies as its right on comp limits sorry if i missread mods
still my pb bream

36 cm to the tail


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Angler Name - Solatree
Size of Fish - 41.5 cm
Location Caught - Coorong SA
Tackle - Daiwa Tierra 2-6kg rod, Shimano Sedona 2500, 8lb fireline
Bait/Lure etc - SX40 - colour 301 (gold)
Conditions - smooth and calm and hot - 42 'c


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Angler Name - OldDood
Size of Fish - About 48ish cm
Location Caught - Coorong SA
Tackle - 2-6Kg Graphite Rod, Shimano 4000, 4Kg braid
Bait/Lure etc - 1/0 Jig Head, 2 day old cockle.
Conditions - calm and mild.



















Instructions. :lol: 
I have decided to share my Bream secrets for the benefit of all and especially for Buff who I am sure has not perfected this technique.
I have honed my skills to a dull point by almost completely ignoring Bream fishing for many years. 
I am sure that if you all follow this step by step guide in future you undoubtedly will not catch anything.

1/. Stop trolling those expensive lures, it takes far too much effort. 
2/. Anchor up immediately without any regard to the fishiness of your current location.
3/. Do not make up a specialised bream rig out of pure laziness. 
4/. Take the SP off of your 1/0 jig head. 
5/. Place one 2 day old cockle on the aforementioned jig head. 
6/. Close your eyes and randomly cast the baited jig head in the general direction of the water. 
7/. Immediately place the rod in the rod holder and proceed to completely ignore. 
8/. Take out brand new camera and aim at a passing Clint Eastwood. 
9/. Begin to slowly squeeze the shutter and!!!!!! 
10/. Holy crap! Why is the line peeling off my reel!!! 
11/. Panic because your hands are full. 
12/. The tricky bit - Simultaneously place camera back in dry bag, untangle landing net from anchor rope and pick up rod. 
13/. Carefully reel in large bream. 
14/. Place bream in landing net. 
15/. and most importanly gloat like you have never gloated before.

Follow these instruction carefully in the future then sometime before hell freezes over you may also _rse a very big fish.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Angler Name: Dishley
Size of Fish: 38cm fork
Location Caught: Blackwattle bay
Tackle: 6pd fireline, 12pd leader
Bait/Lure etc: Pink Atomic 3 inch minnow on a resin head 
Conditions: Rising tide, fine day 








Shot with DMC-FT1 at 2010-01-05
I didn't have a camera with me so a passing shot from a fellow yakker was all i could manage.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Upgrade entry.

Angler Name - Solatree
Size of Fish - 45 cm
Location Caught - Coorong SA
Tackle - Daiwa Tierra rod, Shimano Elf 30000, 12lb fireline
Bait/Lure etc - Half pillies on 4/0 circle hook
Conditions - warm - slow tide.
Other comments - The bream was very plump - and was released to grow a little more - hopefully in length !
Trip report viewtopic.php?f=17&t=35883


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

spose i'd better drop a bream entry in.










Would you believe that numb nuts here doesn't have a photo of this guy on the ruler 

So i'll have to go for the next best










Angler Name - Dave Hedge / Justcrusin
Size of Fish - 40cm
Location Caught - Bemm River Vic
Tackle - Hawk 2-4 kg rod, 6lb fireline 5lb leader 
Bait/Lure etc - Gulp banana prawn
Conditions - bit windy, little overcast but a nice day otherwise
Other comments - This guy goes 41 in he photo but if I straightened him up an stretched his tail out properly he would go 40

Cheers Dave


----------

